# Taille du backup iPad : que sauvegarde itunes ?



## chandy (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé à un disque ssd sur mon macbook, du coup je fais beaucoup plus attention à ce qui occupe de l'espace disque.

Et je me rends compte que mon "backup" d'iPad occupe 18 Go :rateau: !

J'ai 25 Go de musique, pas de photos, 20Go d'application (je suppose que ça comptabilise mes vidéos dans AVPlayer) et 500 mo de "autres".

Du coup je me demande, qu'est-ce qui occupe autant de place dans cette sauvegarde ?! Et comment la réduire (options à décocher, etc.) ?

Merci


----------



## Numa24 (10 Juillet 2011)

La sauvegarde contient tous les documents que tu rajoute aux applications de l'appstore, donc elle contient tes vidéos qui sont dans avplayer. La seul solution est de supprimer les vidéos et resauvegarder pour ne pas avoir une sauvegarde énorme sur ton ordi !


----------



## chandy (11 Juillet 2011)

Numa24 a dit:


> La sauvegarde contient tous les documents que tu rajoute aux applications de l'appstore, donc elle contient tes vidéos qui sont dans avplayer. La seul solution est de supprimer les vidéos et resauvegarder pour ne pas avoir une sauvegarde énorme sur ton ordi !



C'est chiant...

Aucun moyen de contourner ? Je vais pas m'amuser à supprimer mes vidéos à chaque fois que je veux sauvegarder...


----------



## arbaot (11 Juillet 2011)

transférer tes vidéos dans itunes après un coup de moulinette avec handbrake


----------

